# Plants to Avoid in Your Betta Tank



## Aus

Next time you go to the local fish store (LFS) or pet shop in search of plants for your betta tank, take a moment to see how many of the plants described below are sold as true aquatic plants. Ask the staff whether these plants will survive well and grow underwater… 

My bet is that you’ll get the sales pitch, “_Oh sure, they’ll be fine_,” in which case you’ll know the staff know nothing about aquarium plants or simply wish to make a sale and don’t care. 

Or, if it’s an excellent store, the staff will be honest and tell you: these plants are not intended for submerged growth and will sooner or later die, polluting your tank and potentially leading to ammonia spikes from rotting leaves - and maybe even deaths in the tank. 

True aquatic plants like Amazon Sword, Elodea, Anacharis, Anubias and Java Fern all HELP your water by taking up excess ammonia or nitrates. And because they actually like being underwater, they will grow and not slowly rot. 

Most of the non-aquatic plants sold for fish tanks evolved in boggy environments and do in fact enjoy growing with their ‘feet’ in the water. But since they are meant to breathe air through their leaves, submersing them means they slowly suffocate, as the submerged roots do not provide enough oxygen to the plants.

These plants do look wonderful in a fish tank and may even survive a few weeks, even months. But they don’t have the necessary biology for underwater growth and WILL die. 

_Do you really want to risk your fish, for a plant that won’t survive anyway? _

If you do have some of these plants, don’t throw them away! Pot them up in soil, do some research on their care and then you’ll have some lovely houseplants to grow beside your tank. Or even IN your tank, as long as you have a riparium, or open-topped tank for the plant leaves to grow out of.. but we all know how bettas love to jump! Perhaps pot-plants are a ‘betta’ alternative.

So here’s a list of plants commonly sold as true aquatic plants, which should never be grown fully submerged. Can you recognise any in your own tank? 


*Palms of any kind. *

Palms do not grow underwater!












*Dracaena*

There’s a lot of plants in this family. None of them grow underwater!

_








_

Here’s a dracaena that bettafish.com member Shadyr grew in her tank. Looks nice, doesn't it? Of course, it died and polluted the tank:












*Bamboo*

Most bamboo is happy to grow with its roots in water. But it cannot survive being wholly submerged.

_








_


*‘Lucky bamboo’*

Looks like bamboo – but it isn’t! It’s actually another dracaena, and is unsuitable for submerged growth. 

_








_


*Aluminum Plant *_(Pilea cadierei)_

_







_



*Arrowhead* _(Syngonium podophyllum)_

_








_


*Peace Lily* _(Spathiphyllum tasson)_

Every bit as doomed as the betta is, when grown in a betta vase....











*Chameleon Plant *_(Houttuynia cordata)_











*Chinese Evergreen* _(Aglaonema simplex)_

_








_


*Dumb Cane* _(Dieffenbachia sp.)_

Don't let your pets or children chew this! Its toxins cause severe throat irritation (hence the name). Wonder what it does to fish..

_








_

*Elephant Ear *_(Caladium)_

_








_


*Japanese Rush* _(Acorus sp.)_

_








_


*Mondo Grass* _(Ophiopogon japonicus)_

_








_


*Nerve Plant* _(Fittonia argyronanta)_

_








_


*Pickerel Weed* _(Pontederia cordata)_

_








_

*Pothos* _(Philodendron sp.)_

Pothos is far better grown with its roots dangling in a tank and the leaves over the side. It loves growing rooted in water, and fish love swimming through the roots. But don’t put the leaves under!

_








_

*Prayer Plant *_(Maranta leucoreura)_












*Spider Plant* _(Chlorophytum bichetii)_

_








_


*Sweet Flag* _(Acorus calamus)_

_







_



*Club Moss* _(Lycopodium sp.)_ 

_








_


*Umbrella Plant *_(Cyperus alternifolius)_













*Underwater Fern* _(Selaginella wildenowii)_

(never mind the name! it won't survive underwater!)

_










_I hope this is a help!


----------



## Aus

I ought to add that terrestrial (land) or bog plants that have been grown submersed can take a while to get used to being potted. They'll likely lose all their leaves - and may die - but don't throw them out right away! Very often they'll soon send out new shoots better adapted to growing in air, and you'll have a nice house plant!

Please feel free to add to this list - and add a picture! I got all mine from Wiki Commons, so there's no copyright issues.


----------



## Tikibirds

Nice list but I have never seen any of those before. Someone should add to the list the not so aquatic plants that petco sells in a tube to the list.


----------



## ZackyBear

I'm going to bookmark this. Thanks for this info!


----------



## Aus

Tikibirds, I know they sell several of the plants on that list - they tend to look a bit different when under water a while. 

I have never been to a Petco (thank goodness) but here's some plants I know they sell that are not true aquatics:

Borneo Sword (Chinese Evergreen)
Aqua Fern (Trichomanes Javanicum)
Giant & Dwarf Papyrus (Cyperus)
Mondo Grass (Ophiopogon)
Dracaena
Peace Liliy (Spathiphyllum)
Peacock Fern (Seliginella, not the same plant as 'peacock moss', which IS aquatic)


Apparently the worst offenders are often in the 'plant packs' they sell..


----------



## Silverfang

Are you sure about dracaena? I have one that has actually grown roots and new leaves. It looks just like the one in the betta tank picture. I'll keep a close watch on it anyways.


----------



## Aus

Yup, I'm very sure. Do keep an eye on it. It -will- go yellow/rot sooner or later unless the majority of the leaves are out of the water. (I've kept those exact dracaena in pots - they got to about 6ft tall..)

What Wikipedia says about Lucky Bamboo (a dracaena):

"Often in large chain pet shops it will be sold as an aquatic plant. While it will live for months like this, it will eventually rot unless the sprouts are allowed to grow above the surface."

The variegated kind in the tank pic probably won't last as long as the lucky bamboo..

Also -- basically, it's safe to say that anything variegated (green with pale/yellow spots or stripes) is not aquatic. I don't think there are any true aquatic plants with that leaf colouring..


----------



## Silverfang

I thought there was a kind of anubis that had verigated leaves... but I am often mistaken.

Just wanted to give a big thanks for all the work, on all the threads


----------



## Aus

Oh hey thanks, it was fun. 

And you're right! Mind, anubias is also amphibious, in that it will grow both submersed and emmersed (just roots in water).. but yes, perhaps that's an exception. I wonder if there's any others?


----------



## Silverfang

Hygrophilia (I think) one species is green with pink veins, under the right lighting.


----------



## LaLaLeyla

I got a plant from petco I'm not quite sure what it is -pokes avatar- Any help identifying it?


----------



## Silverfang

That looks like an anubis 'nana'. If this is your plant http://www.pondsplantsandmore.com/v/vspfiles/photos/PAQ_Anubias_Nana-2T.jpg
then you have one, and they are very safe. I would be careful burying it, the rhizome (woody stem) should not be buried.


----------



## LaLaLeyla

Aww okay. I didn't bury it. I only put a few pebbles over it to weigh it down.


----------



## Aus

Looks like anubias to me *squints at pic*

It'll grow happily on a rock or a bit of wood, tied on with some fine fishing line or cotton (the cotton breaks down by the time the plant has gripped on to whatever it's on).


----------



## Aus

Silverfang said:


> Hygrophilia (I think) one species is green with pink veins, under the right lighting.


You're right there, too! I also found an apparently? rather rare Rotala that is also variegated, and also needs the correct lighting to bring it out. And a cryptocoryne sp., too, though that is also amphibious, rather than purely aquatic.

I'll bet the Petco ones aren't any of those, though.


----------



## Silverfang

I don't thin I've gotten any bum plants from the LFS.... plants that might require more light than I can provide, but safe ones.


----------



## IndeedPanda

Shoot! I bought some Mondo Grass. Luckily, my betta doesn't jump and has open air above his tank so the bamboo has been doing well for months and hopefully the grass will, but if it starts to rot I'm going to toss it. Arizona is too hot for plants that need humidity and I'm not risking my fish- I love him. (Oh, and I know he doesn't jump because I used to have a jumper and had a mild heart attack every time it was time to change his water. Bo, however, has only jumped once when I tried to scoop him up with a net. He landed on the counter and was promptly set in clean water and observed for half an hour. His fin hurt for 13 hours and he hasn't jumped since.)


----------



## Catie79

I just got nailed with an Aqua Fern from Petco, complete with assurances that it would be just fine in my tank. I sent a complaint to corporate. It's a $2.50 plant, but it's the principle of the matter. Now that I think I've located another source of aquarium supplies, they won't get another nickel out of me.


----------



## deso

Aus said:


> Oh hey thanks, it was fun.
> 
> And you're right! Mind, anubias is also amphibious, in that it will grow both submersed and emmersed (just roots in water).. but yes, perhaps that's an exception. I wonder if there's any others?


Hemianthus callitrichoides (sold as Dwarf Baby Tears sometimes) is another one of these. It grows better emersed, but does well submersed after given the chance to establish itself. It's virtually impossible to find in the USA due to the fact that it's collected in Cuba, but is much easier to find here in the EU.


----------



## Mo

I found it at Petco a few times deso


----------



## deso

Mo said:


> I found it at Petco a few times deso


No way! Are you sure? Maybe this is a recent development. There's several other Hemianthus plants, not callitrichoides, that look similar (especially glomeratus) and are reasonably common in the US. It's just that I've read so many complaints on other aquarium forums of how hard it is for people to find.


----------



## Aus

I -- have just found a _pet supplies store_ which sells true aquatic plants only.

And _cheap_! For generous amounts/largish plants! (and thier tanks were pristine, full of happy fish which were merrily -spawning-- in the tanks)

I am quite happy about this!:-D

I bought some very nice stuff.. and omg, the bettas.. 

I honestly have never seen such a clean, tidy, happy little fish section in a store before. Anyway -- nothing on this list was there!!


----------



## MissLyss1024

Can anyone suggest any websites to purchase the betta-safe plants from? The only store in my area that sells aquatic plants is Petco, and I REFUSE to give them any of my hard earned money!


----------



## ravenwinds

Aquariumplants.com and Aquatic Plant Central(?) Have large selections of aquatic only plants...also aquabid...can be dangerous as I am currently attempting to start a AAA group....aquabid addicts anonymous...
Seriously, you can get some really nice plants from aquabid...rare ones too, such as variegated baby tears, crypts and anubias (you were all correct as these all have a variegated sp...BUT...it is much more common for aquatic plants to have a reddish orange/green or reddish purple/green variegated varieties).
Oh, and it was aquariumplantscentral.com I believe(above comment)....they also sell on aquabid and are one of my favorites although user p_volitan is the best! They both have great communication, large portions, competitive pricing, and absolutely gorgeous plants!...sorry for the sales rep/ reviews moderator, but it was in answer to direct question.

Aus: you rock! Wonderful guide, well put together, thanks!


----------



## deso

Aus, I wanted to add a plant to the list: Star Moss (Tortula Ruralis). It's a moss that some people may be tempted to plant in a betta tank because of how beautiful it is (plus, it _looks _aquatic), but it's not truly aquatic and will die within 2 - 3 months of being kept underwater. Some shops and eBay vendors sell it without telling their customers this.


----------



## Aus

Thanks, deso! I've never seen that moss for sale, but it's great to have a pic/some info so we're properly warned off it. 

It'd be great if people could do this with any other species not on the main list that they find.


----------



## Sprinkles55

this should be a sticky! I loved this, thanks!


----------



## GreyHounD

Thank you for this!

Bookmarked!

This is why I know bamboo is not suitable for underwater/aquariums.


----------



## RowdyBetta

Very insightful for those new to aquatic plants!


----------



## Blue Fish

I've gotten burned on the aluminum plant. I had no idea it wasn't aquatic...thought I was just killing it. ARGH! I mean, it was a $2 plant, but still.  

I don't trust ANYTHING the petsmart/petco people tell me. On those *rare* occasions that I actually find someone who knows what they're talking about, it's awesome...but very rare.  
If I have questions about something, I just google it until I find enough different people saying the same things, or have very reliable sources for their information.


----------



## BatCakes

Ah man, I just bought Mondo grass today! And I love how it looks. Bummer. Is there any chance of it surviving, or something I can do to help it?


----------



## MakoBetta10

I got some aqua fern in my tank. I took out and potted it and kept it moist and within the hour it withered up. I planted back in my aquarium and its happy as can be.


----------



## rickey

You have to put some of the blame on the vendors and not the shops for packaging and selling these terrestrial and semi aquatic plants as true aquatics. This drives me crazy and I see this in the large chain stores all the time. 


R


----------



## Hallyx

It's really a shame, and yet somehow silly, that you have to know more about what you want to buy than the people selling it.


----------



## RowdyBetta

BatCakes said:


> Ah man, I just bought Mondo grass today! And I love how it looks. Bummer. Is there any chance of it surviving, or something I can do to help it?


I'm afraid it'll only last submerged for about 2 months tops. But if you'd still like to keep it, you can plant it in a pot or outside. Or maybe the store will take it back??


----------



## sliderdkp

I had good luck ordering plants from Dr. Foster's (in the aquarium section), and Liveaquaria. Will check out aquabid also. Thanks for all the info. I think I saw baby tears on one of these sites I ordered from, but I looked at many sites.


----------



## Blue Fish

Ooh, now that you've mentioned it, I saw the ones at Foster and Smith, were you happy with them? How big were they? Were they healthy? 

I've found some things that they carry that I'm interested in, but I was hoping to find some reviews first. I just hadn't gotten around to searching yet when I saw this.  

Thanks so much!


----------



## sliderdkp

I was very happy with my plants from Dr. Foster's site. Large bunches, clean and shipped well! It said to quarantine them first, so I did. My hornwort shed all its shed in the quarantine platter, and did fine when adding to the tank. No snails. Made sure of it in the quarantine. I just ordered some plants from Peabody'sParadise this AM. Incredible better shipping cost ($7.?? vrs $15.$$). Will let you how they turn out.


----------



## OrangeAugust

I grew a spider plant in the filter one time. It grew really long and a much lighter color than the ones planted in soil. Of course only the roots were submerged. It eventually died, though, because spider plants can only survive a certain amount of time in just water (also the roots grew into the filter cartridge so the carbon might have done something weird to it). It can live a pretty long time with the roots submerge, but they will die if not planted in soil eventually.


----------



## BatCakes

I went to two pet stores again yesterday, and actually looked up EACH plant I was thinking of buying, labeled as aquatic in the fish area. All of them were non-aquatic. Agh. 

I think it would be really cool if this thread listed a non-aquatic plant, and then a similar aquatic equivalent. That way instead of just knowing what NOT to buy, you know something that may look similar that you CAN buy. C:


----------



## galtgirl

I just bought what I thought were aquatic plants at Petsmart today. After reading this thread I went out and got the containers (plastic tubes) from the trash and...my bad...they are labeled as "terrarium" plants and it states in fine print that the tops must be out of water. That will teach me to read the labels before I buy. At least they were 50% off so I didn't spend much on them.


----------



## sliderdkp

My plants from Peabody's are awesome! Very healthy, large quantity and nice!


----------



## PetMania

galtgirl said:


> I just bought what I thought were aquatic plants at Petsmart today. After reading this thread I went out and got the containers (plastic tubes) from the trash and...my bad...they are labeled as "terrarium" plants and it states in fine print that the tops must be out of water. That will teach me to read the labels before I buy. At least they were 50% off so I didn't spend much on them.


 I bought Peacock Fern withouth knowing it wasn't aquatic, and then i bought umbrella plant and FORGOT TO READ THE LABEL! Urgh! Now I have to pot it and find somewhere to put it. Most likely in an ADF tank.


----------



## RowdyBetta

I'm pretty sure it is, but was just curious. Is cyperus helferi a true aquatic?


----------



## rickey

Cyperus helferi is an aquatic, Medium light but gets really tall (24")

R


----------



## RowdyBetta

rickey said:


> Cyperus helferi is an aquatic, Medium light but gets really tall (24")
> 
> R


Thanks! Good to know


----------



## galtgirl

Can you plant semi-aquatics in potting soil or do I just toss them? I have them in a jar of water right now.
Carol


----------

